# Blue Lobster Unusually Bright



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*BRISTOL, R.I. -- *There's something blue to see in one Rhode Island community. A blue lobster at The Audubon Society has molted and is at its brightest blue ever. The lobster is on display at the society's Environmental Education Center in Bristol. It was caught two years ago, but has never been so blue. Blue lobsters are about a one in 5 million occurrence.

There's a few pics in the link.
http://www.nbc10.com/irresistible/4788341/detail.html


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

wow, its so puurrrrty


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

hey, something interesting happened in my state!  that's an awesome lobster!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow thats a nice shade of blue


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, that is a pretty nice lobster. I bet you he'll sell for some big bucks! i would not eat him though.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder if he tastes any different then a red one ? ;-)


RC


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

taste like chicken.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Its gotta taste different. Its one in 5 million for a reason.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Hmm, now here's where genetic engineering would be fun. They could make a whole bunch of blue lobsters.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe somthing bad happened and he was feeling a little blue that day.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Maybe somthing bad happened and he was feeling a little blue that day.


haha thats a good way to think about it fishdoc! :-D


----------

